# SpeedCube Toolkit - An android app with timer, graphs and algoritms that needs help!



## Cub3g33k (Jun 4, 2015)

So i just finished my first android application, that's obviously a Cube Timer . Since you guys probably know a lot more than me about cubing, i would really appreciate some reviews, opinions and suggestions for improvments. 

On top of that, suggestions about new features would be highly appreciated.

Link to the app: (NOTE! This app requires Android 3.0 or higher to work)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.isinginc.cubingtoolkit

Note: Everything is not complete yet, but im working on it every single day. This results in frequent updates. 

List of features:
- Timer
- Scramble
- Algoritms
- OLLs, PLLs and Daily Algoritms
- Database
- Statistics
- Lifetime records, best avg times, recent times and much more!
- Graphs (Note: i have high priority in adding more graphs atm)

Future development:
- Adding more good and relevant statistics (i hopefully get some help with suggestions).
- Adding more graphs
- Adding popular suggestions

Thank's a lot for the help!
// A fellow Cuber


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 4, 2015)

GJ! That will workout pretty well for me


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks =) Did you try it? Found anything in particular that you liked, or that you didn't like about it? =]


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 4, 2015)

No, I didn't try it yet, but I will try it soon.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 4, 2015)

I've just downloaded it and I like it.
The only thing that I think is missing is the possibility to have a inspection time countdown.


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 4, 2015)

Gordon said:


> I've just downloaded it and I like it.
> The only thing that I think is missing is the possibility to have a inspection time countdown.



It's added now =) thanks for the help :tu
Please keep testing and reviewing so i can upgrade it even more!


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 7, 2015)

Anything else i should add? =)
Im pretty sure there´s a bunch of great ideas here somewhere


----------



## luka332 (Jun 14, 2015)

Its awesome, but please add drop to stop like in FiveTimer.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 15, 2015)

I cant start the timer.


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 16, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I cant start the timer.



This is most likely created from an already resolved bug (it occured if you added inspection time), i think updating the app will fix it even if its stuck, reinstalling sould defenitly resolve the problem. Otherwhise, send me a pm with more info and ill loke into it!


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 16, 2015)

luka332 said:


> Its awesome, but please add drop to stop like in FiveTimer.



Not really sure how you mean, do you know any other (free) app that got it? In that case i'll check it out. Or if you could explain it a little deeper i might understand.

Do you mean add an option for adding the times to the database immediatly when you touch the screen, instead of you having to select if you want to save it or not?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 17, 2015)

I used the app quite a bit over the last weekend. There are a few niggles with some things.

1. 3x3 - scrambles are often repeated, sometimes straight after each other which is kind of annoying.
2. 4x4 - some scrambles don't move the center's, essentially a 3x3 scramble.
3. 4x4 scramble notation. I'm not a fan of the notation you have used. I use Prisma Puzzle Timer, and CSTimer and both use a W for a double slice. eg. FW as apposed to a f, and a RW instead of a r. The small letters are misleading because to me they imply a center slice move, ie. RW R' would be a r.
4. Scrambles in general don't seem to "flow". I know that's kind of vague, but when using Prisma or CSTimer I can usually run through the scrambles quite quickly, however with SpeedCube Toolkit I have to stop and think a little when doing the scrambles. This may just be me, but that's what I've found.
5. I'd prefer the actual timer font to be larger, similar to Cube Timer ... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.avelsoft.cubetimer . Also a general font size increase, even on my Samsung S5 there is a lot of screen real estate not being used and with my bad eyes I struggle reading the scrambles sometimes (bad light and stuff etc)
6. Keep scrambles for each time captured. Occasionally I like to go back to good or bad times to go through the scramble again to see what I did well or badly and how to improve on that.
7. Options to change the colour scheme, eg. Black background, white font (current), or White background with a black font, etc... 
8. Scrambles for larger cubes, 5x5, 6x6, etc...

I really do like your app and want to make it my main mobile app for timing my solves because you do incorporate a lot of stats which I use a lot for tracking things. The algs are cool for a reference. I use some different ones for PLL's but at least there is an additional reference.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 17, 2015)

I would like it if we could staore our own algs if we want. and then if you could record these in a database for everyone else


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 17, 2015)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I used the app quite a bit over the last weekend. There are a few niggles with some things.
> 
> 1. 3x3 - scrambles are often repeated, sometimes straight after each other which is kind of annoying.
> 2. 4x4 - some scrambles don't move the center's, essentially a 3x3 scramble.
> ...




This is some really helpful tips you got there, im currently adding scrambles (mainly for 3x3) and i probably add another 5/day on average, i'll look into the 4x4 scramble and see if i can change it in a nearby future.

Im already working on saving the scrambles to the database. I'll see what i can do about the layout and options for it.

Since i only solve 2x2-4x4 myself i don't really understand how the scrambles for larger cubes work, but ill look into it after i've added the other stuff.
I won't add many more algs but prolly a few extra for some other cubes, since the app is mainly a timer.

A lot of summer jobs have occured now so the updates will probably be a bit slower. But the algoritm saving part should be done within the next 2 weeks, and hopefully (i'll do my best) i won't have to reset any databases to fix it =) since it's my first app ever im not completly sure.

Thank you a lot for your time! It's really appreciated


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 17, 2015)

mns112 said:


> I would like it if we could staore our own algs if we want. and then if you could record these in a database for everyone else



I'll consider it, ill add it on a suggestlist and look at it after i've finished some more urgent stuff =]


----------



## Cub3g33k (Aug 29, 2015)

I just added a drop to stop function, fixed a bug and made some layout changes, hope you like it


----------

